# What do you think about this recording of JS Bach Harpsichord Concertos?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

I found this JS Bach Harpsichord concertos recording in Amazon UK: I Barocchisti, Diego Fasolis

https://www.amazon.co.uk/J-S-Bach-Harpsichord-Francesco-Cera/dp/B001EOOC0U/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1487828501&sr=1-1&keywords=bach+harpsichord+concertos+barocchisti

I also found a video of the full recording in youtube and I am listening it right now:






I am thinking about buying it (I am that kind of people that want everything original). What do you think about this performance?


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

JSBach85 said:


> I found this JS Bach Harpsichord concertos recording in Amazon UK: I Barocchisti, Diego Fasolis
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/J-S-Bach-Harpsichord-Francesco-Cera/dp/B001EOOC0U/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1487828501&sr=1-1&keywords=bach+harpsichord+concertos+barocchisti
> 
> ...


I own the CD and have listened to it once - many months ago. My impression by then was: Hard paced, charmless.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

premont said:


> I own the CD and have listened to it once - many months ago. My impression by then was: Hard paced, charmless.


Thank you, you will save me some money.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

This is the best set ever and well worth your time: https://musicophilesblog.files.wordpress.com/2015/08/3149020218129_600.jpg


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

The hard pace is perhaps the best part and while I don't listen to music to be charmed, this is nothing to write home about.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

kv466 said:


> The hard pace is perhaps the best part and while I don't listen to music to be charmed, this is nothing to write home about.


Maybe I should have written "graceless" instead of "charmless". Whatever the word concertos like BWV 1053 and to some degree BWV 1054 suffer from the approach.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> This is the best set ever and well worth your time: https://musicophilesblog.files.wordpress.com/2015/08/3149020218129_600.jpg


I didn't know about this one. Freiburger Barockorchester and Staier are among my favourite Bach performers.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

AfterHours said:


> This is the best set ever and well worth your time: https://musicophilesblog.files.wordpress.com/2015/08/3149020218129_600.jpg


Thanks. I need to investigate that.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

I don't know this particular recording, but I do have this group's recording of Bach's Orchestral Suites, and enjoy it immensely. I actually really enjoy Perahia's recordings of these concertos with the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

JSBach85 said:


> I didn't know about this one. Freiburger Barockorchester and Staier are among my favourite Bach performers.


I agree, Staier is peerless, probably the greatest harpsichordist and forte-pianist of all time. Most of his recordings are upper tier for their respective works, and even when less than that, he always presents an interesting, fresh perspective. His Goldberg Variations is also the very best imo.

For Harpsichord Concertos, Leonhardt's renditions do make an excellent coupling with Staier's, just to have a more "conservative" set (but still superb) at your disposal.

Also, somewhat off topic, Staier's Diabelli Variations and his Mozart Concertos (the ones with Concerto Koln) are second to none (seriously, they are each the finest of their respective concerto).


----------

